# help water trouble



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

My 75 gallon has fom on top of the water and i don't know what can cause this and how to get rid of it what can i do to help it?

Thanks


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like some kind of oily substance, you can take a sheet of clean paper on the surface and see if it turns glossy (sign of oil). What have you been feeding in your p's lately?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

not p's check my signature or whatever comes up after my post thats is the fishi have in my 75 gallon


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

That doesn't answer my question to you. I use p's as a singular or plural (sorry). Now in order to be able to help, what you have been feeding this lone P?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to Piranha Discussion.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

could be protien? maybe a protien skimmer would help


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i don't think protein skimmer work in freshwater.when was the 
last time you did a water change?maybe its time?


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

foam is just indicative to dirty water, i.e. undissolved organics in the water....simple water changes along with carbon would help this foamy water to clear up......and that is a fact that its just undissolved organics that are floating in the water...as for a protein skimmer to work in a freshwater tank....it won't really work unless you have a specific gravity of more than 1.010 on a hydrometer......just water change and carbon....feed them less until it clears up......


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and to sum that up so az can understand, your water isnt heavy enough, so just do a waterchange and shut your pie hole.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

wtf drewbooty whast your problem i asked for help and got it any way i found out when i changed the water that i have crap all in the rocks so i jsut clean it out now it fine thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

calm down az, you dont want us to put you in the tank now do you?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

What time does the cartoon end? and the movie begin?


----------

